# How to fix speedo



## Darth Menace (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey guys, on Tues when I was driving my car home after picking it up, i noticed the speedo is obviously messed up. It sits at 20mph when the car is off. When on the highway I was going about 65mph and it showed 50mph. When I sped up just a bit it went to 80mph. So obviously this thing is needing some work. Does anyone know how I go about fixing this?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Peter Serio on the Performance Years forums is the guru with Pontiac gauges, speedos, dashes, and shifters. Second to none, and a nice guy, too.


----------



## rvp986 (Sep 19, 2012)

Ruzicka Speedometer Repair. He fixed mine and is very reasonable. Did a find job, I might add. Go to link:Ruzicka Speedometer Repair | Wix.com


----------



## old-goat (Jul 10, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> Peter Serio on the Performance Years forums is the guru with Pontiac gauges, speedos, dashes, and shifters. Second to none, and a nice guy, too.



I agree - Pete did the gauges in my 65 - great job


----------



## Darth Menace (Aug 12, 2013)

the problem is I am located in Alberta, Canada so i cant just drive my car to him. or are you meaning he is a good place to gt the parts?


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

You remove the speedometer and ship it to them for refurbishment/repair.

There should be a speedometer repair shop in your neck of the woods.
Found several just by searching for speedometer repair on google.ca

Like these:

*Speedometer Repair*
63-4307 130 Ave SE, 
Calgary, AB T2Z 3V8
Tel: 403-236-0627

*ProSpeedo*
(Edmonton and Calgary locations)
Automotive Speedometer & Odometer Repair Service,Digital Speedometer Instrument Cluster Programming


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, you need to remove and ship the unit. Good excuse to install a new lens in the gauges and change all the bulbs. What happens is, 40+ year old grease sets up and hardens, and raises hell with the internals. These parts were designed to last 10 years, not 50.


----------



## rvp986 (Sep 19, 2012)

Good idea on the grease. Dry and Hard is is exactly what happens. Put some LED bulbs in your cluster. You can choose the color if you like and you'd be surprised how much nicer everything looks. Prices are coming down.


----------



## Darth Menace (Aug 12, 2013)

id love to modernize the car with some non-cheesy LED lights, but can the charging system really take it?

also, would this work? 69 70 71 72 GTO Tempest LeMans Gauge Cluster 140 MPH Speedometer Works | eBay


----------



## Darth Menace (Aug 12, 2013)

jmt455 said:


> You remove the speedometer and ship it to them for refurbishment/repair.
> 
> There should be a speedometer repair shop in your neck of the woods.
> Found several just by searching for speedometer repair on google.ca
> ...



called them and they only do digital speedo's...wow. I see some 140mph speedo's for sale and they say they work...would it be really far off being calibrated for the 120mph speedo?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Darth Menace said:


> id love to modernize the car with some non-cheesy LED lights, but can the charging system really take it?


It can if you upgrade the alternator. I replaced my original 65 amp alternator with a CS-130 format unit that puts out 105 amps. It's not a difficult swap at all.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm no engineer, but don't LED's draw a lot LESS amperage than incandescent bulbs??


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

That's my understanding too, GT.

Check these towers out. I plan on using a set for my tail lights. A direct replacement. It is my understanding that for tail lights you want to get the red ones and not the cool white as one might think...

They carry all kinds of automotive bulbs....

LED Brake Light, Turn Light and Tail Light Bulbs | LED Car Bulbs | Super Bright LEDs


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Great link. We upgraded to LED on our IHC466's at work, and no wiring upgrade was needed. I got talked into some LED baby spotlights for my kitchen, and I love them. They're super bright, dim-able, and generate NO heat. Also, they supposedly last a LONG time. All of my flashlights are LED, and use far less battery and are far more rugged than the old incandescent stuff.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Gonna ask a dumb question. Wouldn't a new cable fix this?


----------



## Darth Menace (Aug 12, 2013)

65gto said:


> Gonna ask a dumb question. Wouldn't a new cable fix this?


I don't know...which is why I am on here looking for answers. Im not sure if its the speedo or speedo cable. in fact I know nothing in this topic, but I am hoping to get it fixed by the summer


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The fact that it's not returning to 0 kind of eliminates the cable. Probably a speedo head problem. With a cable/speedo this old, anything is possible. The cable is easily removed and lubricated/inspected for fraying or binding.


----------



## Darth Menace (Aug 12, 2013)

while it is parked now, it is at 0...so it is odd sometimes it sits at 0 and sometimes at 20. I guess I should start a thread about removing dash so I can get this problem solved. thanks for the info guys


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If it was a '64-'67, I could help you with the dash removal. Never owned a 'new' GTO/LeMans.


----------



## Darth Menace (Aug 12, 2013)

Mine is a 69 tempest. Far from new


----------

